# LS! here's your DreamChii PouChiis :O)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

doo bee doo bee doo~ :lol:

black chi fabric








inside








pink chi fabric








inside








here's the charms 









that extra heart charm was just for you~ 
hope you like everythin! 

now...just gotta work on ur Blankii :laughing5:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't _like_ everything, I *LOVE *everything!!! :love1:

They are so adorable! Thank you so much for your time and effort!
And the extra charm was just too sweet, you didn't have to do that!
Thank you!!! I love that you made them square too, it's great!
BEAUTIFUL!!! 

BIG KISS for you!!! :laughing6:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I don't _like_ everything, I *LOVE *everything!!! :love1:
> 
> They are so adorable! Thank you so much for your time and effort!
> And the extra charm was just too sweet, you didn't have to do that!
> ...


yay glad u like it!!  thanks for kissie! :cloud9:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm happy my lip glosses will no longer be homeless!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I'm happy my lip glosses will no longer be homeless!


lmaooooo!!! i should make one for myself LOL! i have yet to make one...just for clients..go figure LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i just got my new fabric today 

















i know u like these chis hahahaha! :lol:
















and a huge chunk of the black chi one...this fabric is discontinuing soon so i had to get my haul


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You are the shoeless shoemaker my friend.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

CUTE fabric! I love the first one!
What is it for?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> You are the shoeless shoemaker my friend.


u said it! :brushteeth:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry I didn't notice the Chi one, I guess it's all for the purses huh?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> CUTE fabric! I love the first one!
> What is it for?


i thought it would make a nice interior for the pouchiis or even an exterior... hehe! i saw the diner and coffee/town street and HAD to get it! it describes me LOL :foxes251:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You are evil you know that?
Or a genius?
Or an evil genius LOL!
Because now I'm sitting here thinking, hmm I wonder if I should get more purses!!! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Sorry I didn't notice the Chi one, I guess it's all for the purses huh?


it can be for anythin really! i just dont know how to make anythin else rite now  i did make pillows before. i can see this on ur couch! piled up


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> You are evil you know that?
> Or a genius?
> Or an evil genius LOL!
> Because now I'm sitting here thinking, hmm I wonder if I should get more purses!!! lol


LOL!!!!~ more purses yayyyyy! LOL~ i wish i knew how to make those wrist straps lol :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What about a tote?? That would be cool!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh and please feel free to send me my second bill!!! I want you to have both payments.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> What about a tote?? That would be cool!


ive thought about it before but im not sure what people use to make the bottom sturdy so everythin doesnt fall out LOL!



~LS~ said:


> Oh and please feel free to send me my second bill!!! I want you to have both payments.


oh i'll send u in a few mins. im weighin off ur pouchiis and a blanket i had made before that hasnt been paid yet lol, it'll be around the same weight


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Question, is that my final bill that you just sent me, including the blanket and shipping right?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> ok thanks


the weight came out to less than 2 lbs but the rules of shipping is to round off to the next pound...so it came out to 2 lbs! All blankiis come with some free Bullybite chews for the pup  enjoy! :grommit:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Question, is that my final bill that you just sent me, including the blanket and shipping right?


yes. i even wrote a note explaining...LOL!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

PAID! 

Sorry I didn't see the note at first.
And a BIG thank you for the treats!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

ZOMG!
Those chi fabrics are truly amazing!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> PAID!
> 
> Sorry I didn't see the note at first.
> And a BIG thank you for the treats!


dex loves these treats  sorry its not the odor-free ones though haha~ i say the smellier the better! ^_^ so far every pup that has gotten these didn't have a problem...except the cant stop chewin on it LOL. my bullys come from Bestbullysticks.com so its top quality  the only problem i had one with a client was that the pup got sick after eatin the chew then takin a ride in a car...i can see how that is LOL...poor pup and owner for cleanin out the mess  has ur pups had the bullys before?

edit: thank you for the pay! LOL fergot to say hehe


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My three always get bully sticks, once a week usually.
They LOVE them! And I don't mind the smell at all.
You are talking about bully sticks right? I thought you meant some other kind of treat...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> My three always get bully sticks, once a week usually.
> They LOVE them! And I don't mind the smell at all.
> You are talking about bully sticks right? I thought you meant some other kind of treat...


they're the smaller version of the bullysticks  it wont last as long but its tasty!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha oh they don't last long! I give them only once a week, but they last 15 minutes with
the boys and an hour with Chanel. Thank you once again for the extra little something, it's
so nice of you!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Haha oh they don't last long! I give them only once a week, but they last 15 minutes with
> the boys and an hour with Chanel. Thank you once again for the extra little something, it's
> so nice of you!


omg...the regular ones only last u that long??? LOL. usually dex takes like a couple months to finish one...when he first started chewin on them he loved it but now he takes his sweet time. hehe welcome! u need anythin from the states while im shippin to u? LOL! :tongue1:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, not that I know of. THANKS! lol ...actually maybe Dexter? I like him.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are great fabrics. I really like the fabric of the first bag.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Haha, not that I know of. THANKS! lol ...actually maybe Dexter? I like him.


LOL! sorry he cant go 



qtchi said:


> Those are great fabrics. I really like the fabric of the first bag.


lol seems to be the fav of everyone who i make them for. thats why i got myself 10 more yards as backup because theyre discontinuing the pattern soon


----------

